# I think it is a crypt.. is it ?



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi all, my first post here. Just come across this beautiful looking plant but no idea what they are.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, that's a really healthy looking plant! It is definitely a Cryptocoryne, and definitely looks like it well do well submersed. However, beyond that, I can only guess: a really short, robust specimen of C. crispatula var. balansae? Another form of C. affinis? 

Someone else on this forum probably knows.

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've never ever seen balansae with colors like that. It sure looks like one of the crispulata group, but without a closer picture I can't make any better guess than that. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Without a doubt it is C. crispatula var. balansae. There is said to be a reddish variety and a greenish one, but the differences may be more to growing conditions than genetics. It is easy to grow. It likes hard water and some calcium carbonate such as bits of egg shell or snail shell in its rooting medium.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I know that plant as C. retrospiralis, a common Crypt often found in the LFS over here. That is the name it is usually shipped under any way. Grown side by side, the differences are quite evident, color, leaf structure, petiole. ( retrospiralis doesn't reallt have one) OR, I could be totally wrong and the plants I call retrospiralis and balansae are something all together. I like the approach that a crypt guy I know has in identifying his plants... the red one, the greenish red one, the skinny one, the bumpy skinny one... ignorance is bliss...

Aaron


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sure this is a balansae.. retrospirallis usually has spiralled tip. will confirm tmr after reading the oriental plant book.


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

Aaron said:


> I like the approach that a crypt guy I know has in identifying his plants... the red one, the greenish red one, the skinny one, the bumpy skinny one... ignorance is bliss...
> 
> Aaron


 :lol: :lol: :lol: thats exactly what I got from the local trader here...

I haven't got any experience with balansae and retrospiralis, & the pics I've seen do not seem to match the undulation & color this plant has. I was told that the probable cause is that this crypt has been submersed in shallow water under full blasting sunlight, which is typical condition of local plant farmer here. If this is any of the 2 possible crypts, how long will it change shape (if ever :lol: ), I will put an updated pic.

Budi


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

The leaf shape is more like balansae and I've gotten a reddish bronze color from retrospiralis. Considering what you said about the growing conditions, it may not stay red, which to me would be a shame.

What a healthy-looking specimen.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the close-up. I agree with Paul, it looks like balansae to me. I hope you're able to maintain that awesome color in it over the long term.

Best,
Phil


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks.. I hope that too  . The post pic seems a bit different than the actual color. If I can describe, it is more of shinny darkish copper color. 
It has been about 2 weeks in the tank now (melt some old leaves but new tips grow too). What concern me a bit is I place them in the front side of the tank, and I just found out from the literature that it can grow upto 22" :shock:. I really don't want to move it... I hope it is a short form of balansae. :lol: :lol: 

Budi


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Never seen a short balansae, myself, except a young'un. Closer to 3' than 2, once they get good and comfy. Outgrowing my 24" deep tank, ha, but I love them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If they were grown in shallow moving water in full sun, they would tend to get short leaves and a lot of coloring. On the Santa Fe River there were Vallisneria growing under those conditions that had brown-red leaves only about four or five inches long. To see a picture, go to the following 
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/album04/PC_Santa_Fe3. 
I will find out in the next month or two how long the leaves will get under aquarium conditions.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

A balansae-loving aquarist on another forum trimmed some of his balansae yesterday and reports the trimmed leaves that came from his 75gal tank were 51" long. :shock:


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

uh..ohh.... 51"  :shock: :roll: [-o<


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

lol :shock:


----------

